# How to clean the Exo-Terra and styrofoam?



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello all,

Just brought an Exo 24x18x24 from a friend. I need to clean it. 

I've read to use 10% bleach to wash it. Then use soap and water to wipe it down and the last step to use water. And the background just soap and water..How would I dry it?

Any suggestions?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

No soap! 10% bleach and letting it air dry should be good.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay so only using 10% bleach and water on the Viv. --Thanks


----------



## Label (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweet another tri-city frogger!

What are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I would chunk the styrofoam background and build your own.
Much easier than trying to sterilize it and more fun to build a background.
Of course, if you want a new never been used Exo background I will give you a good deal on this one.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> I would chunk the styrofoam background and build your own.
> Much easier than trying to sterilize it and more fun to build a background.
> Of course, if you want a new never been used Exo background I will give you a good deal on this one.


Hi, I think I have it planned out. I will use GS to make some ledges and maybe a cave or two, and then cover the landscape with silicone and coco fiber. I think this will due just fine as in the future I can take it off at easy and possibly make a better one if needed. What do you think?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Steve look into the "clay method" threads on the board.
By the time you Dr. it up you could have built your own, if you want something easy to remove later, I would definately look into the clay methods.
-Beth


----------

